
The Deep Learning Book - pmalynin
http://www.deeplearningbook.org/
======
mulcahey
I could have sworn this has already been posted. Ah, yes, it mearly changed
hosts:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10768440](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10768440)

Also, the author of this book, Ian Goodfellow, is now working at OpenAI:

[https://openai.com/blog/team-plus-plus/](https://openai.com/blog/team-plus-
plus/)

~~~
pmalynin
Right, but now the book is considered "finished"

------
clishem
Somebody should step in and create a PDF with some pandoc magic.

------
makerofthings
Is there a way to pay money for a copy of this in a non-html format? I can't
see a link.

------
Fuzzwah
DRM via annoyance.....

A quick google search turned up a PDF of the draft version.

~~~
clishem
Link?

~~~
Fuzzwah
[https://github.com/deercoder/0-PhD/blob/master/NOTES/0-DL-
tu...](https://github.com/deercoder/0-PhD/blob/master/NOTES/0-DL-
tutorial/0-books/Yoshua%20Bengio%20deep%20learning%20draft%20Mar%202015.pdf)

~~~
mcphage
That version is over a year out-of-date, though.

